# 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin Boardies!!

Es ist mal wieder so weit. Das 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen
steht wieder an.

Wann: 15 März
Treffpunkt: Hotel Ruhekrug bei Schleswig
Uhrzeit: 07.00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier oder auf meiner Homepage
Wer: Alle die im Besitz eines güligen Jahresfischereischeins sind und Lust zum Treffen haben.

Im Hotel Ruhekrug treffen wir uns morgens bei einem Kaffee. Nach der Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe der Regeln fahren wir zusammen zum angeln.

Dieses Jahr gibt es allerdings eine kleine Änderung. Es wird eine kleine Startgebühr in Höhe von 5,- Euro erhoben. Das Geld wird gespendet zur Aufzucht von Bach und Meerforellen.

Geangelt wird mit Spinn oder Fliegenrute. Auch dieses Mal wird es bestimmt wieder einige gestiftete Preise geben.
Vorrangig ist aber das Kennenlernen und das Spaß haben.
Nach dem Angeln geht es dann wieder gemeinschaftlich zum Chinesen. Dort wollen wir in gemütlicher Runde den Abend wieder ausklingen lassen.
Dort werden wir dann auch die Preise vergeben und der Wanderpokal (gestiftet von den Teilnehmern von 2007) sollte einen neuen würdigen Jahresbesitzer finden.

Ich freue mich darauf, wieder neue Angler/innen kennen zu lernen und alte Teilnehmer begrüßen zu dürfen.

Sven

Aktuelle Teilnehmer:

1. Peter Müller
2. Michael Klimach
3. sunny
4. knutemann
5. djoerni
6. Quappenjäger
7. Borstenwurm
8. xfishbonex
9. Donnerju
10.HD4ever ?
11.Schnullerdorsch ?
12.Ishiaku
13.Blechbüchsentaucher85
14.Watfischer84
15.Nanaspappi
16. Wassermännchen + 3


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Moin ,
schade bin wohl leider nicht dabei :c:c:c:c:c . Woche vorher ist AnJa NMS und da muß ich hin arbeiten . 2 Samstage hintereinander bekommen ich wohl nicht frei :c .
Falls einer unentschlossen sein sollte hier mal meine Meinung zu dem Treffen . Es ist einfach nur klasse mit vielen neuen und alten Freunden zu klönen und Blech zu werfen . Ist wie auf dem Sofa liegen nur viel lustiger :q:q . Wenn das Treffen schon 1A ist so ist das Essen beim Chinamen ein MUß . Lecker lecker lecker und gehört zu jedem Treffen einfach dazu :q . So ich mach jetzt schluß sonst fang ich an zu sabbern :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann hornhechteutin nur zustimmen. Klasse Event das Treffen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, kläre aber am Wochenende noch, wieviele Leute ich mitbringe und melde dann gesammelt an.

@Nordangler 
Weißt du, ob es in der Nähe des Chinesen günstige Unterkünfte gibt? Am besten wäre es, wenn diese zu Fuß zu erreichen wären. Noch mal wollen wir uns das nicht antun Mitten in der Nacht zum Treffen hinzufahren und Mitten in der Nacht wieder zurück. Da ist man ja völlig gerädert.


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Olaf die meisten übernachten immer im Ruhekrug.
Sonst muß ich mal schauen was dort günstig in der Nähe ist.

Sven


----------



## knutemann (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Sonst muß ich mal schauen was dort günstig in der Nähe ist.


Moin Sven
Genau das meinte Sunny, da keiner von uns nach der Schlemmerei und diversen Kaltgetränken auch nur noch einen Meter Autofahren will|rolleyes
Bin dann auch mal an Board#6


----------



## djoerni (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

wieder dabei!


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



djoerni schrieb:


> wieder dabei!


hast auch nix besseres zu tun, wa ????


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

mal ne frage wo wird da gefischt?


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> mal ne frage wo wird da gefischt?



Entscheidet sich dann am Morgen. Zur Auswahl stehen, Geltinger Bucht, Eckernförder Bucht, Damper Ecke, Flensburger Förde.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Geltinger Bucht, weil sie einfach zu befischen ist, gerade zu ideal für Anfänger und dort eigentlich immer Fisch ist.



Sven


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

mit watbüx oder belly ( habe nur ein wathose ! ). wenn es bei mir passt bin ich gerne auch dabei! kann dir jetzt aber noch keine zusage geben!
grüße quappenjäger


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Man kann mit Wathose oder Belly. Aber nur Watangler sind in der Wertung.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Sven !|wavey:

Da bin ich natürlich dabei! :q

Trag mich mal mit in die Liste ein!!!

Den Termin habe ich mir schon fest im Kalender rot angemalt!
#6

Mal sehen, ob ich Chris auch noch überredet kriegen.|gr:

Freue mich schon wieder auf den Chinesen!|bla:

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

bin das erste mal dabei lg andre


----------



## Nordangler (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Seid eingetragen.

Sven


----------



## Goonch (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Entscheidet sich dann am Morgen. Zur Auswahl stehen, Geltinger Bucht, Eckernförder Bucht, Damper Ecke, Flensburger Förde.
> Sven


 
Wenn es wieder soviele Leute werden wie letztes Jahr
dann würde ich mal einen anderen Strand ansteuern
wie der *so oft gewählte* #c
Der ist beim letztenmal aus allen Nähten geplatzt |gr:
und das Event machte für mich 
nicht gerade Werbung für den Veranstalter.

Viel Spaß bei euerm Treffen 
aber die Platzwahl solltet ihr vielleicht mal überdenken.


----------



## sunny (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich bringe noch Donnerju mit. Bitte mit auf die Liste setzen.


----------



## Ishiaku (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann mich da einer mit nehmen#t


----------



## Ishiaku (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann mich da einer mit nehmen


----------



## Ishiaku (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann mich da einer mit nehmen;+


----------



## Ishiaku (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Wollte ja nicht nerven aber kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich bilder hochladen kann?


----------



## sunny (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Zum Bilder hochladen guck mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537

Bei deiner anderen Frage solltest du etwas mehr Geduld üben . 3x innerhalb einer Stunde die selbe Frage bringt auch keine schnellere Antwort. Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die hier nicht die ganze Zeit reinschauen :q.


----------



## Nordangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Goonch schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder soviele Leute werden wie letztes Jahr
> dann würde ich mal einen anderen Strand ansteuern
> wie der *so oft gewählte* #c
> Der ist beim letztenmal aus allen Nähten geplatzt |gr:
> ...




Du magst ja recht haben, aber es ist ein sicherer Strand, gerade für Anfänger. Ich kann mich auch noch vage an ein anderes Mefo-Event dieses Jahr erinnern, wo doppelt so viele Teilnehmer
am Start standen. Der Strand war nicht größer und dort hat keiner gemotzt.

Für uns ist in erster Linie der Spaß und das Kennenlernen wichtig. Und da die meisten Teilnehmer jedes Jahr dabei sind glaube ich, dass das Event nicht schlecht sein kann. 

Desweiteren kommen jedes Jahr neue Teilnehmer mit dazu, die dann an den nächsten Events auch wieder teilnehmen.

In welcher Richtung glaubst du denn, soll die Werbung gehen? 
Vieleicht solltest du einfach einmal mitmachen und dann entscheiden ob es gut oder schlecht ist.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Nur noch 74 Tage bis zum Mefotreffen !!!:vik:

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

ich merk mir das mal vor .....
mal schaun ob es klappt :m


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich auch. Aber erstmal unter Vorbehalt, man weiß ja nie#6


----------



## Nordangler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe euch mal in der Liste mit Fragezeichen aufgenommen.

Sven


----------



## Ishiaku (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann mie mal einer sagen wie ich sehen kann ob ich beim treffen dabei bin meerforellen treffen 2008


----------



## djoerni (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

guckst du erste seite erstes posting...


----------



## Goonch (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Och Mensch Sven,
es sollte auch kein motzen sein 
sondern ein Hinweis vielleicht mal über gewisse Dinge nachzudenken.
Was du aber anscheinend nicht annimmst ;-)
Das Argument "Strand für Anfänger" naja bitte ;-)
Welches Event meinste denn
wenn du das meinst wo du im Frühjahr vorbeigekommen bist.
Dann muss ich dir sagen das der Strand um die Kurve noch weiter ging
und mind. mehr als doppelt so lang war ;-)
Aber hier soll ja auch nicht verglichen werden ;-)
Spaß und Kennenlernen das sollte auch immer 
der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein
da bin auf gleichem Nenner wie du.
Aber das dann auch im Einklang mit dem Strandabschnitt. ;-)
Vielleicht bist du ja dieses Jahr vor Ort und nicht krank ;-)
und man kann ein paar Worte austauschen.
Denn ich weis ja eh schon wo es stattfindet ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Bin gerne bereit dich zu treffen und mit dir zu klönen Goonch. Du bist ja in meinen Augen ein fairer.
Aber du weißt ja, dass man gerade Mefoangler nicht immer unter einen Hut bekommt.
Also hoffen wir auf ein baldiges Treffen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Ishiaku schrieb:


> Kann mie mal einer sagen wie ich sehen kann ob ich beim treffen dabei bin meerforellen treffen 2008




Du stehst in der Liste. Platz 12.

Sven


----------



## Watfischer84 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Mohoin Sven|wavey:

Ich melde *Mich* und *Blechbüchsentaucher85 *mal unter vorbehalt an. Wenn von der Arbeit aus nix dazwischenkommt sind wir dabei. 

@ Timmsen

Geit kloar oder :vik:


----------



## Nordangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe euch erst einmal eingetragen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Tak |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe dich erst mal mit aufgenommen Nanaspappi.


----------



## cozmo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

wann soll das Sein???


----------



## Reisender (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



cozmo schrieb:


> wann soll das Sein???


 


Jenne :::::Wann: 15 März
Treffpunkt: Hotel Ruhekrug bei Schleswig
Uhrzeit: 07.00 Uhr

Wer: Alle die im Besitz eines güligen Jahresfischereischeins sind und Lust zum Treffen haben.


Treffen sich die Indianer !!!!!!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Flo

Du mit dabei sein must! |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Bis jetzt sind wir knappe 20 Mann.

Sven


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Sven,

konntest du schon eine Unterkunft in der Nähe des Chinamanns ausfindig machen, die man zu Fuß erreichen kann? Wäre wirklich klasse, da wir nach dem Essen auf keinen Fall mehr fahren wollen.


----------



## Nordangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ihr könnt ruhig im Hotel Ruhekrug Zimmer nehmen. Habe ja einen 7 Sitzer und kann so also mindestens 3 Mann zusätzlich noch mit rumnehmen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Danke für das Angebot Sven, aber das machen wir auf keinen Fall #d. 

Wir wollen unabhängig von allem und jedem nen Zimmerchen zum Schnorcheln in der Nähe des Chinamanns. Wir gucken uns mal um, was es da so gibt.

Wir können dann los, wann wir lustig sind und niemand muss auf uns warten oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Borstenwurm (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Sven !#h

Bei mir kommt noch ein Kumpel mit zum Mefotreffen > Chris
> Kennst du ja vom Hechttreffen !

Für die Liste: Borstenwurm + 1 Person:m

Auf welche Köder wurde beim letzten Treffen gefangen?#c

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Nordangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Fein das ihr mit dabei seit.
Welche Köder letztes Jahr alles gefangen hat, kann ich gar nicht so richtig sagen.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

War auch nur so eine Frage !#t

Wenn Hechte auch auf Snaps beissen, dann beisst vielleicht auch eine Mefo mal auf einen Jerk !#:

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Wassermännchen (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin zusammen 
Ich würde gerne mitfischen !
Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Wassermännchen. 

Willkommen hier im Bord.
Ihr seit mit aufgenommen.

Wir sind bis jetzt knapp 25 Mann.

Sven


----------



## Wassermännchen (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Prima ich freue mich schon neue "Artgenossen" und andere Reviere kennenzulernen :vik:
Gruß Micha 
(Wassermännchen)


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Der aktuelle Stand ist, dass 31 Mann parat stehen. Noch knappe 5 Wochen.

Sven


----------



## Wassermännchen (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin
Hast Du meinen 3.Mann auf dem Zettel ???

Gruß Micha


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Na logisch habe ich ihn auf der Liste!!!!

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Neuer Zwischenstand: 36 Mann/Frauen stehen am Start.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Frauen auch ???:q


Gruß Borsti


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Noch knapp 3 Wochen.
Aktueller Stand 41 Teilnehmer.

Die Boardies, die sich angemeldet haben, sind bitte so nett und bestätigen die Tage noch einmal ihre Teilnahme.

Sven


----------



## hugokiel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

WOW, eine SUPER-Beteiligung!!
Ich wäre (erstmaliog) gerne dabei gewesen, leider bekommen wir Besuch.
Grüße aus Kiel nach Lürschau und SL


----------



## Carrie (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Wir sind auch dabei


----------



## Carrie (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Moin, wäre auch noch Platz für eine weitere Anglerin?


----------



## Schleie07 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Andre.Ist das Angeln auch für Kinder oder nur für Erwachsene??


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Carrie schrieb:


> Moin Moin, wäre auch noch Platz für eine weitere Anglerin?



Ja noch ist Platz. Habe nun auch es etwas erweitert auf 60 Mann da einige ja bestimmt nicht erscheinen werden ohne sich abzumelden.

Stand ist nun bei 47 Mann und Frauen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> Moin Andre.Ist das Angeln auch für Kinder oder nur für Erwachsene??



Wenn die Kinder durchhalten 10 Stunden am Strand können sie wohl mitkommen. Sollten aber mindestens 12 Jahre alt sein denke ich.

Sven


----------



## Schleie07 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Angelt man dort mit leichtem Pilker oder mit irgendetwas anderem?


----------



## Schleie07 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Sven,
ich würde sehr gerne am Meerforellen Angeln teilnhemen, habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem Meerforellenangeln. Kann ich auch als "Neueinsteiger" ohne Kenntnisse teilnehemen??Habe im letzten Jahr meine Fischreiprüfung bestanden, bin 13 Jahre (fast 14) alt und würde meinen Vater mitnehmen.

Gruß 
Lars Petersen


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> ich würde sehr gerne am Meerforellen Angeln teilnhemen, habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem Meerforellenangeln. Kann ich auch als "Neueinsteiger" ohne Kenntnisse teilnehemen??Habe im letzten Jahr meine Fischreiprüfung bestanden, bin 13 Jahre (fast 14) alt und würde meinen Vater mitnehmen.
> 
> Gruß
> Lars Petersen



Auch als Anfänger kannst du daran teilnehmen. Wichtig ist der Fischereischein und eine Wathose.
Den Rest kriegste vor Ort beigebracht.
Als Köder werden Meeresblinker und Wobbler genommen.
Eine Spinnrute von  ca 30-40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Schnur: 0,28 monofile oder 0,10-0,12 mm geflochtene.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Wassermännchen (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich bringe ein paar Blinker mehr mit....|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



Wassermännchen schrieb:


> Ich bringe ein paar Blinker mehr mit....|supergri



Nicht nur du!! :m#h

Sven


----------



## Schleie07 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Sven!
Ich werde mich morgen erst mal um eine Wathose kümmern.Gebe dir morgen eine antwort.

Gruß
Lars Petersen


----------



## sunny (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Sven,

gibt es beim Chinamann wieder so ein leckeres 5-Gänge Menue wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Sven,
> 
> gibt es beim Chinamann wieder so ein leckeres 5-Gänge Menue wie letztes Jahr?



Gehe ich einmal stark von aus.

Sven


----------



## sunny (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Wir sind mit vier Leuts am Start. Knutemann, djoerni, Markus und meine Person. Ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Schickt ihr mir bitte alle per PM eure Vor und Zunamen!!
Brauche sie für die Start/Fangliste und den Chinamann.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Bestätige hiermit meine Teilnahme und die von Chris !

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe es nicht anders erwartet.

Sven


----------



## fishermanfl (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin moin Nordangler,

ich wäre auch gern mit von der Partie!

Gruß
fishermanfl :vik:


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Alles klar ich trage dich mit ein.
Bitte per PM deinen Namen zuschicken wegen Listenerstellung.

Sven


----------



## fishermanfl (1. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

OK, die haste!


----------



## Borstenwurm (9. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Nächsten Samstag gehts los !!!

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (10. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich muss leider absagen :c


----------



## Nordangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Schade aber wohl nicht zu ändern.
Noch knappe 96 Stunden.
Werde nachher schon mal das Menue einstellen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Wo bleibt das Menue :vik:. Der Chinese alleine ist schon das Treffen wert #6.

Sag mal Sven, was passiert denn, wenn sich das Wetter bis zum WE nicht beruhigt? Hier ist es momentan so schlimm, dass einem die Federn aus der Mütze fliegen |uhoh:.


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

stell dich mal nicht so mädchenhaft an da!!!:q würde mich aber auch interessieren!


----------



## Reppi (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



> was passiert denn, wenn sich das Wetter bis zum WE nicht beruhigt



Dann fliegt der Snap bis nach DK...
Immer diese Binnenländer........


----------



## sunny (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

So nich Leute, so nich :q. Reppi, dafür gibst du einen aus .

Eigentlich ist mir das Wetter ziemlich wurscht, aber wenn ich schon durchnässt werde, bevor ich in der Wathose stecke, kocht mir der Blut |gr:.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin!

Das Wetter ist doch prima!

Habe da vieleicht eine andere Sichtweise als die Binnenländer!


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Das Treffen wird durchgezogen egal was für ein Wetter ist. 
Beim 2ten Treffen waren wir damals mit Schneegestöber, Schneewehen und minusgrade unterwegs.
Also nicht anstellen sondern durchziehen. Dafür haben wir ja abends lecker Chinese. Das Menue besteht dieses Jahr aus 6 Gängen und kostet 14,50 Euro.
Versuche es heute mal reinzustellen aber im Moment ist die Zeit halt knapp.

Sven


----------



## sunny (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

OK. 

6 Gänge, dass ist Musik in meinen Ohren :q #6.


----------



## djoerni (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

der blut kocht dir eh nach dem "tee" beim chinuken! |supergri 6 gänge ist doch top! da wird man endlich mal wieder satt!!!:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Das Treffen wird durchgezogen egal was für ein Wetter ist.
> Beim 2ten Treffen waren wir damals mit Schneegestöber, Schneewehen und minusgrade unterwegs.



das war echt der Hit das Treffen . Das erste mal auf Mefo unterwegs , Frauchen dabei und dann dieses Wetter . Nicht nur das Schneegestöber sondern alleine die Fahrt zum Wasser durch 1/2 Meter Schneeverwehungen lassen mich heute noch frösteln . Wir Männer haben schnell das Wasser wieder verlassen nur Claudia in ihrer Gummibüx die nur für den Sommer gedacht war hat ausgehalten |supergri . Sven erinnerst Du Dich noch an DK wo einigen rein aber nicht wieder rauskommen sollten weil sie ihren Perso vergessen hatten |supergri ? Also Jungs und Herr Männer , wenn Claudi das mit dem Wetter hinbekommen hat dann IHR doch erst recht |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha , der leider an dem Tag arbeiten muß #q


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier nun das Menue.

Hongkong-Menü
Vorspeise: 
Knusprig gebackene Wan Tan, Minirolle, Curryeck mit Salat

Suppe: Gemüsesuppe mit Hühnerfleisch und pikant sauer-scharf

Hauptgerichte: Knusprige Ente "a la Dynastie" mit spezial brauner Sauce
                                           und
gebratenes Hühnerfleisch mit Gemüse und Cashew - Nüssen 
                                           und
knuspriges Schweinefleisch mit Paprika, Zwiebeln und süß-saurer Ananassoße

Dessert: gebackene Banane mit Vanilleeis und Sahne oder eine Tasse Kaffee

Preis pro Person 14,50 EUR



Sven


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Sven,

ich bin gern wieder dabei #h
Chinamann - selbsverständlich.
Wie ist das in diesem Jahr eigentlich mit dem Rauchen beim Chinamann #t
Gibts da jetzt ne beheizte Terrasse ;+

Hast ne PN

Baltic-Iceman


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich bin dabei am Sa


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

das Wetter soll für SA gut werden > Soone + Wolken + Temperaturanstieg !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Nicht Soone Wolken sondern Sonne


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

ich weiß nicht ob meine pn schon gelesen wurde aber ich bin leider nicht dabei!! viel spass beim essen!! und das ihr ne silberne bekommt!!
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## Nordangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Jo habe ich gelesen.

Schade aber vieleicht dann nächstes Jahr.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (14. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Freue mich auch schon darauf. Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut sein.
Dann fehlen nur noch wir und die Meerforellen.
Hoffe das es wieder ein klasse Event wird mit guter Stimmung!!!!

Sven


----------



## djoerni (14. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

so, haken sind geschärft, sachen gepackt, in sechs stunden gehts auf nach schleswig... man wat freu ich mich...:vik:


----------



## totte (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern des Mefo-Treffens, die gerade wie die Wilden Blech und Fliegen gen Horizont schleudern, alles gute und gute Fänge. Das Wetter scheint ja zu stimmen.

Grüße:vik:


----------



## Watfischer84 (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*



totte schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern des Mefo-Treffens, die gerade wie die Wilden Blech und Fliegen gen Horizont schleudern, alles gute und gute Fänge. Das Wetter scheint ja zu stimmen.
> 
> Grüße:vik:


 
|kopfkrat Da biste leider nen tag zu spät...aber danke.

Bericht wird sicher folgen.

War wirklich seeehr witzig gestern abend. Und erst das Menü :k
So der Bambus-schnappes ict verdaut, nu geht das gleich wieder ans Wasser:vik:

Na Sven, musstest du deine Frau noch an den Schnursenkeln die Treppe hoch ziehen?:q

Lebt von den anwesenden denn schon wieder einer?


----------



## Nordangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier leben wieder 5 Personen. 

Bericht werde ich wohl heute im Laufe des Tages fertig machen.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

21 Stunden auf den Beinen, aber ein toller Tag mit einem noch besseren Essen !


Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Joahh war ganz lauschig! Das war jetzt das 5. Mal daß ich dort ohne Fischkontakt geblieben bin. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal an einem anderen Strand sein Glück versuchen nur so als Gag 
Hier die Bilder


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

und hier noch welche


----------



## Watfischer84 (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Schöne Bilders #6
Könntest du mir die vielleicht nochmal in voller größe zuschicken?  das währ echt nett.


----------



## Wassermännchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: 8. Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen*

Mir auch Bitte...


----------

